# Annual Northeastern KY Beekeeping School



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Beginner to Advanced classes available with multiple speakers. Talks range from brand new beekeeping to queen rearing, nutrition, successful varroa mite control and much more. Check out the very affordable classes here https://m.facebook.com/154114858082...8089275331/1375517472608726/?type=3&source=49


----------

